# [Solved] deutsche lokalisierung: gdm/gtk teilw. in englisch

## kutte128

hallo,

nach der grundinstallation hatte ich gdm und claws-mail in deutsch.

nachdem ich alle pakete fertig emerged hatte, habe ich gdm nur noch in englisch,menüs teilweise in deutsch, und gtk-programme sind auch teils deutsch/teils englisch.

ich kann uner gdm die deutsche sprache auswählen, anschliessend kommt die meldung das auf de_DE.UTF-8 gewechselt würde, die sprache bleibt aber englisch.

das sagt der aufruf von locale:

```

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8" "

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8" 

```

nls und unicode sind in der make.conf aktiv, die glibc hab ich auch neu emerged.

wo liegt der fehler?

viele grüße,

kutte128Last edited by kutte128 on Sun May 31, 2009 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

locale.gen hast du angepasst und locale-gen ausgeführt?

Edit: Achja, es sollte "de_DE.utf8@euro" heißen.

( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml )

----------

## CooSee

erstelle eine datei in " /etc/env.d/02locale " mit folgendem inhalt:

cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
```

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## kutte128

hi,

ich bin nach dieser anleitung gegangen:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

mein locale.gen:

```

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

meine env.d/02locales:

```

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

```

env-update && source /etc/profile habe ich ausgeführt, X-sever neu gestartet und auch mal die kiste rebootet.

aber auch guide-localization.xml brachte mir nur gleichen d/en mix

viele grüße,

kutte128

----------

## CooSee

o.k. aber wozu brauchst Du die beiden anderen, UTF-8 sollte ausreichen  :Exclamation: 

meine locale.gen:

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

make.conf:

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de de_DE en en_US"
```

locale:

```
locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8
```

ls --help ist auch auf Deutsch:

```
ls --help

Aufruf: ls [OPTION]... [DATEI]...

Auflistung von Informationen der DATEIen (Standardvorgabe ist das momentane

Verzeichnis). Alphabetisches Sortieren der Einträge, falls weder -cftuvSUX

noch --sort angegeben.

Erforderliche Argumente für lange Optionen sind auch für kurze erforderlich.

  -a, --all                  Einträge, die mit . beginnen, nicht verstecken

  -A, --almost-all           implizierte . und .. nicht anzeigen

      --author               mit -l, den Urheber jeder Datei ausgeben

  -b, --escape               nicht‐druckbare Zeichen oktale ausgeben

      --block-size=GRÖßE     GRÖßE große Blöcke verwenden

  -B, --ignore-backups       Einträge, die mit ~ enden, nicht ausgeben.......
```

also lass bitte nur " UTF-8 " drin, dann sollte es funktionieren  :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## kutte128

hi CooSee,

ich habe das soweit abgendert das ich nur noch die utf-8 habe.

jedenfalls habe ich immer noch ein mischmasch aus beiden sprachen.

muss ich noch was re-emergen?

was mich ein wenig wundert: ich hatte alles in deutsch.

ich habe danach nur noch div programme wie email, browser, messenger usw emerged. eigentlich keine system-progs - ausser abhängigkeiten

----------

## CooSee

 *kutte128 wrote:*   

> hi CooSee,
> 
> ich habe das soweit abgendert das ich nur noch die utf-8 habe.
> 
> jedenfalls habe ich immer noch ein mischmasch aus beiden sprachen.
> ...

 

um sicher zugehen am besten " emerge -e system ", sollte nicht so lange dauern  :Rolling Eyes:   :Exclamation: 

wichtig ist der Eintrag in " locale.gen " für glibc und in der " make.conf ", wie ich es oben aufgelistet hatte, damit emerge die richtige Sprache beim installieren auswählt  :Exclamation: 

make.conf:

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de de_DE"
```

locale.gen:

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

show us your " emerge --info " please   :Exclamation: 

good luck   :Wink: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## kutte128

hi,

ich lass grad mal emerge -e system und div andere noch durchlaufen, mein xorg läuft auch nur noch mit dem nv treiber. irgend wo hab ich wohl ein grösseres problem

hier schonmal mein emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-AMD_Sempron-tm-_Processor_3000+-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 26 May 2009 06:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0-r2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de de_DE"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl aim alsa apache2 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups dbus directfb dmx dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcon fbcondecor fbdecondor ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp git gpm gtk hal iconv imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k lame libnotify mad midi mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spl sse sse2 ssh ssl startup-notification subversion svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype ugly unicode usb vcd videos vorbis wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de de_DE" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

ich vermute das du anfangs

LINGUAS="de de_DE"

noch nicht in der make.conf gesetzt hattest, und somit deine Pakete ohne USE="de" gebaut wurden.

wenn ja, sollte nun mit LINGUAS="de" in der make.conf , ein einfaches 

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

 die Pakete mit "de" Unterstützung bauen.

MfG

----------

## kutte128

nabend,

159 pakete wurden neu gebaut, ls --help ist jetzt auch in deutsch.

allerdings sind gdm und claws-mail noch teilweise in englisch.

bsp claws-mail: 

oben: File Edit View Message usw

drunter: Abrufen Senden Verfassen usw

----------

## CooSee

 *kutte128 wrote:*   

> nabend,
> 
> 159 pakete wurden neu gebaut, ls --help ist jetzt auch in deutsch.
> 
> allerdings sind gdm und claws-mail noch teilweise in englisch.
> ...

 

der Anfang ist geschafft  :Exclamation: 

was sagt denn " emerge -ep world " oder " emerge -uvpDN world "  :Question: 

du solltest natürlich die nicht eingedeutschten Pakete neu emergen  :Exclamation: 

probiere zuerst das letztere, um eventuell Zeit zu sparen   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## kutte128

hi,

emerge -ep world zeigt mir 665 pakete an,  emerge -uvpDN world will nur meinen nvidia-treiber aufrüsten.

ich hab jetzt mal geany neu emerged und: es ist deutsch!

ich werd dann wohl mal 665 pakete neu übersetzen lassen um sicher zu gehen.

vielen dank für die hilfen!

sollte es geklappt haben, gibts auch ein solved - wird dann noch in wenig dauern  :Smile: 

----------

